# ¿Grandes Sabios del Audio?



## LuisTesla (Jun 29, 2017)

*Para no crear off topics innesesarios cree este tema para compartir videos o imagenes de este calibre.

Aqui dedicado a los interesados en el  Audio profesional.






Aqui un video sensual y perturbador diria Dross.  No es una broma , pense que lo era hasta que me anime a ver el canal 





*


----------

